# MWAVE MOD WARS Core P3 Tank/Train Hybrid



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey guys, welcome back to another Project of mine, this time in another competition! I hope you all enjoy the progress of this one, i have around three weeks left to complete this build so lets get started!

I would firstly like to thank our sponsors for this build:
MWAVE, Intel, HyperX, Asus & Thermaltake

SPECS:

Thermaltake Core P3
Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 650w RGB power supply
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Hero Alpha Motherboard
Thermaltake Custom Watercooling
Asus GTX 1070 8gb Founders Edition GPU
Intel I7 6700K CPU
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB DDR4 Memory
2x Kingston HyperX Savage 120gb SSD


----------



## imfaceroll (Aug 22, 2016)

Today i got a chance to start on the Tank/Train Hybrid build. Our case of choice (Thermaltake Core P3) will make a nice base to get our build started. 

To begin with i started by sanding back the Core P3, adding some layers of etch primer and coating the whole case with an ages copper base coat.






Next I created these radiator stands and attached them to the sides of the case for dual radiator placement.











Lots of acrylic work will be done to this build and our first bit of acrylic work is of the front section of our machine.











We cannot really call it a tank/train without it having some tracks so we grabbed some cheap bike chains and welded them together to create a nice wide track


----------



## imfaceroll (Sep 5, 2016)

A few extra small pieces completed this week, Made some chain guards for the Core P3 Train/Tank Hybrid and i have added some body filler to the joins which i will sand back to create one solid shape!


----------



## imfaceroll (Sep 5, 2016)

Progress 2 on this baby, we got into sanding down the body filler in the joins of our acrylic to start with. Still lots more work to be done and plenty more updates to come!











I added some of the left over filler onto the bottom of the front guard of the build to represent some mud. I will also splatter small bits over it later on to give it a dirty effect but 3D.






A mate of mine had some of these truck exhaust guards lying around doing nothing so i thought of a brilliant way to implement them into the build. I also used an empty can i had which will be the front head of the tank/train hybrid.





















And of course i need some guns for this bad boy, so using some spare tubing i created these. I still need to sand the circles back so they are perfect circles.






Thanks for following the build, more progress in a few days =)​


----------



## imfaceroll (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry i didn't get to show loads of progress, i was under the pump trying to get this finished, i used items laying around to create this with some acrylic, the shell is all one removable piece to make easy access to the components. Here is the final results!

Please feel free to check out our video progress here: www.youtube.com/imfacerollpcgaming

or more photos here: www.facebook.com/imfacerollgaming































Everything was air brushed and i tried to go for a rusted weathered type of feel for the end result, I also painted the riing fans to make them look aged. The guns were highlighted with white on the tops of the barrels and black on the bottom to create share effects as if it were real life. This same method was applied throughout the build. The shell is all one piece and can be taken on and off with easy to reach the inside components.






















I used a bit of body filler down the bottom to represent a bit of mud 




































A big thank you to Mwave, Thermaltake, Intel, Asus and Kingston for hosting this competition and letting me be apart of it!​


----------



## sttubs (Sep 20, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------

